# All Male Malawi Tank - Aulonocara



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm interested in setting up an all male Malawi cichlid tank, and I really like Aulonocara. I know I shouldn't be getting more than one of any individual species, for aggression control. Which species will mix well with each other? Any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

With an all male peacock tank you have to play referee and be able to pull an aggressor as pretty as he may be out of your tank to achieve some sort of balance. Most species are compatible but the individual fish may not get along. You could also keep Haps with peacocks.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Have a look at this article. 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

Most Aulonocara get along, just avoid species that resemble one another.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

> Most Aulonocara get along, just avoid species that resemble one another.


Ding ding ding ding, the key to success :thumb:

While some people say "just go and throw a whole bunch of peacocks in the tank and prey they all get along, and if they don't just kick the aggressive one's out", all you have to do is follow this simple advice and your chance of success is multiplied greatly


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Best advice is get your check book out now and spend alot on larger for sure males.. Depending what you can get, not what you want is sometimes key to success in a all male tank.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

> Best advice is get your check book out now and spend alot on larger for sure males.. Depending what you can get, not what you want is sometimes key to success in a all male tank.


I don't find this the best advice at all, hate to sound rude
I think one of the best aspects of buying any peacock or hap is watching them mature and colour up as they grow.
There is nothing wrong with buying sub-adult peacocks, as long as you can see that the face mask is starting to show then you are 95% safe that you are onto a male. Make that 100%
In saying that you must find a respected LFS. If you are as lucky as me you may have 3 or 4 in your area with a good variety of pure bred peacocks.
Do your research and mix your colours up, if you see a certain peacock at a store go home look it up and decide if will match your tank....Then go buy it


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an all male peacock/hap tank (except for 3 labs and a p.acei) and most of those I've gotten were sub-adult -- just enough color to show they're boys, but not too large, with a few exceptions. I do enjoy watching as their colors show up and they change and grow. I've paid between $10 and $60.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

In trying to keep different fish in there, I'd like to mix things up a bit with an Acei, yellow lab, and possibly a Demasoni.

Any thoughts there? Would those guys play well in an all male Peacock tank?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It depends on the size of the tank, what are the dimensions?

A group of _Labidochromis caeruleus_ will work with peacocks in an all male set up. I wouldn't add a single _Ps_. sp. "acei" as they're best in groups. A single _Ps. demasoni_ would probably be fine.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Gibbs said:


> I don't find this the best advice at all, hate to sound rude
> I think one of the best aspects of buying any peacock or hap is watching them mature and colour up as they grow.
> There is nothing wrong with buying sub-adult peacocks, as long as you can see that the face mask is starting to show then you are 95% safe that you are onto a male. Make that 100%
> In saying that you must find a respected LFS. If you are as lucky as me you may have 3 or 4 in your area with a good variety of pure bred peacocks.
> Do your research and mix your colours up, if you see a certain peacock at a store go home look it up and decide if will match your tank....Then go buy it


Yes the best part of peacocks is watching them color up but if there is no variety in your area a all male tank can be very hard to put together, and very very expensive. If your stocking young unsexed peacocks ask if the LFS will take trade backs or you can be stuck with alot of females for your all male tank. I think it ends up saiving costs stocking all at once and plan that stock list carefully is all im saying... My area has 1 type of peacock around and they are hybrid sunshines so all male gets very expensive with lots of driving and calling around to Toronto.


----------

